# Where to rent in Abrozzo?



## toddbutterworth (May 7, 2014)

My wife an I were planning a three week trip to Italy. Instead, we've decided to retire early and visit Italy for 6-12 months. Nothing ventured, nothing gained...

After some research, we are considering Abruzzo as a home base, but are wondering what town to find a good value for our rental dollar. We are flexible on size and location, but lean toward a two bedroom, in or near a town, in the $500-700 euro price range.

Thanks in advance for helping out some newbies to the forum.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

toddbutterworth said:


> My wife an I were planning a three week trip to Italy. Instead, we've decided to retire early and visit Italy for 6-12 months. Nothing ventured, nothing gained...


Let's start at the very beginning, a very good place to start: immigration permission. Do either you or your wife have an EU/EEA citizenship? If so, great, no problem beyond registering as residents in Italy.

If not, Italy doesn't actually have a 6+ month visa for tourism. The cap is 90 days out of each/every 180 day period (including all Schengen Area countries as one combined limit), and it's non-extendable except in dire emergencies (e.g. a visitor in the hospital in intensive care). Italy does have an elective residence visa, but the key word is residence, distinct from a long vacation. The ER visa requires a minimum of 12 months of residence -- "minimum 366 days" is the safer way to say that. If you apply for an ER visa with the intention to stay for 6-12 months it'll most likely be denied because that's not residence.

You can get to 180 days within a short period of time without a visa (assuming Schengen visa waiver privileges, e.g. U.S. citizenship) if you do the following:

1. Visit the Schengen Area (which includes Italy) for your maximum 90 days;
2. Leave the Schengen Area (e.g. go to the U.K.) and stay for at least 91 days;
3. Go back to the Schengen Area for another 90 days;
4. Leave the Schengen Area.

You can repeat that pattern a couple or three times, but I wouldn't go beyond that.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Most do-able. There are a half a dozen or more folks in my village of Valle San Giovanni near Teramo who have furnished houses that they would gladly rent out in the price range you mention. The real problem is that they are unadvertised and go by word of mouth. Best thing to do would be to come over for a month and while there ask around to see what is available. You will have little to no problem coming up with something that suits you...


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

toddbutterworth said:


> My wife an I were planning a three week trip to Italy. Instead, we've decided to retire early and visit Italy for 6-12 months. Nothing ventured, nothing gained...
> 
> After some research, we are considering Abruzzo as a home base, but are wondering what town to find a good value for our rental dollar. We are flexible on size and location, but lean toward a two bedroom, in or near a town, in the $500-700 euro price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out some newbies to the forum.


the world is your oyster . well abruzzo any way . there are lots and lots of places for rent but as said earler you need boots on the ground 
and abruzzo is such a variable changing place , some areas the roads are verry bad some have slid away do to land slides , there are allso dying villages were there might be a cupple of dozen old folk no shops restuants no hospitals, or air ports within easy reach 
in my part of abruzzo were we have retired to ten years ago we have every thing in reach and the rent you are qouting would get you two places 

any way boots on the ground choose an area central take short stays to strart with and drive around til you find the area that sutes you best 
a virtual tour with google will tell you little as will estate agents 
come to butiful abruzzo have a holliday admirig the views eating good food and drinking good wine you might have gathered by now we love abruzzo 

and if you have more querys or need help this end finding what you want dont hesitate to contact me


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're starting back wards.

What do you intend to do? Places to visit. Interests.


----------



## toddbutterworth (May 7, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Let's start at the very beginning, a very good place to start: immigration permission. Do either you or your wife have an EU/EEA citizenship? If so, great, no problem beyond registering as residents in Italy.
> 
> If not, Italy doesn't actually have a 6+ month visa for tourism. The cap is 90 days out of each/every 180 day period (including all Schengen Area countries as one combined limit), and it's non-extendable except in dire emergencies (e.g. a visitor in the hospital in intensive care). Italy does have an elective residence visa, but the key word is residence, distinct from a long vacation. The ER visa requires a minimum of 12 months of residence -- "minimum 366 days" is the safer way to say that. If you apply for an ER visa with the intention to stay for 6-12 months it'll most likely be denied because that's not residence.
> 
> ...


This is very helpful information; thank you for takingt the time to share it. In fact, we are quite open to committing to a year or more in Italy as we may want to live there long-term. Where would you suggest we begin the process of applying for an ER visa? Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

toddbutterworth said:


> Where would you suggest we begin the process of applying for an ER visa?


You begin (and finish) the ER visa application process at the Italian consulate serving your current place of residence.


----------



## ColourfulChicken (May 14, 2014)

toddbutterworth said:


> My wife an I were planning a three week trip to Italy. Instead, we've decided to retire early and visit Italy for 6-12 months. Nothing ventured, nothing gained...
> 
> After some research, we are considering Abruzzo as a home base, but are wondering what town to find a good value for our rental dollar. We are flexible on size and location, but lean toward a two bedroom, in or near a town, in the $500-700 euro price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out some newbies to the forum.


Pescara is a beautiful little town with some great shops and sea side...also, Giulianova really nice community-feel..not sure of the rental prices, but I am sure there are properties well within your range. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree about Pescara being a nice town it's the first time I've every heard anyone agreeing with my opinion about that everyone seems to put it down. I love the fact that it is modern with plenty of shops and easy to get to. best of all is within a few minutes walk from the hussle and bussle of the shopping centre is a beautiful clean beach and the blue Adriatic sea.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

pescara lunga mare is lovely and calm nice returant fronting onto the beach as shela said a nice clean beach 
and the shopping centers near the airport are calm and clean plealty of parking 

but the center of pescara i only go there if i have to . smog from all the cars , drivers who think they own the road , cars parked three deep on the road , tall buldings all modern soi the fumes cant get out bah hum bug i hate pescara central and would not live there if you paid me


----------



## toddbutterworth (May 7, 2014)

NickZ said:


> You're starting back wards.
> 
> What do you intend to do? Places to visit. Interests.


This will be our first year of retirement. Our intention is to relax, travel around Italy, and enjoy the people and culture. Over the course of our time there, we hope to visit much of the country. Our interests include mission work, cultural events, cooking, music, SCUBA and golf-- among other things.

Thanks for any insights you can offer...


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

toddbutterworth said:


> This will be our first year of retirement. Our intention is to relax, travel around Italy, and enjoy the people and culture. Over the course of our time there, we hope to visit much of the country. Our interests include mission work, cultural events, cooking, music, SCUBA and golf-- among other things.
> 
> Thanks for any insights you can offer...


abruzzo can offer all these not many golf coarses but some of the best scuba going in cklear warm water with lots of buitiful coral and coulorful fish . cooking is real cooking here resypes passed from generation .to generation with a verry local touch music some of the best ochesters vist abruzzo


----------

